# Are these Los Angeles Lakers done?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *5. Fact or Fiction: The Lakers will win another title with the current core.*
> 
> *J.A. Adande, ESPN.com: *Fiction. Even if they can hold off the up-and-coming Thunder for a year or two, they won't be able to beat the best of the East. Sometimes not even four potential All-Stars is enough.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/5-on-5-110815/los-angeles-lakers-offseason-questions


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We still have as good of a shot as anybody next year. A new point guard would help but I think that we will be okay.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Okay...

*No. 1.* J.A. Adande is an idiot.

*No. 2.* Adande is pointing to the wrong "up-and-coming" team. That team is Memphis.

*No. 3.* Adande is wrong when he says they won't get past the team in the East, which we all know is Miami (only because Chicago still has no offense). The problem with Miami is no way they beat the Lakers with only a clutch Wade, a skittish James, and seven blue smurfs.

*No. 4.* Adande is a moron.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It isnt even worth talking about until there is a new CBA. What if cap exemptions are gone? What if a hard (or harder) cap is implemented? 

Miami needs more pieces that they cant get without cap exemptions. The Lakers have a huge payroll they might not be able to keep with a hard cap.

Assuming everything was the same as last year, I think the Lakers have as good a shot as anyone. They have lots of talent and really just needed to play better together last year. Having a new coach and system will be a challange, but this is a team of vets with two 7 footers and Kobe Bryant. They will compete for a title and thats all really all we can ever ask for.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, they are done unless they can make some moves. Too old and the bench is weak. If you thought Fisher sucked last year just wait until next time he plays. I do think Kobe is going to come back with vengeance next season though. 

I guess _*if*_ Gasol puts up a consistent 20 and 10 then none of that will matter.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Okay...
> 
> *No. 1.* J.A. Adande is an idiot.
> 
> ...





VanillaPrice said:


> We still have as good of a shot as anybody next year. A new point guard would help but I think that we will be okay.


Weren't you two of the guys claiming the team needed to make moves?


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

There's a chance if they come back focused. However, some changes will be needed eventually. As has been mentioned already, Fisher is older now and a solid point guard is crucial.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Weren't you two of the guys claiming the team needed to make moves?


I think that the team would be better off making some big trades. Like, bringing in Dwight or Paul or somebody big. I know that that's not very likely, but our current roster is good enough to have a fair shot. Well, if Pau ever found his man parts we do.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

last years team had so many bad elements all come together at once. Kobe unhealthy and worn down, Gasol worn down, PJ in the lame duck, the mindset that we were gonna turn it on ......hunger lost. Lotta bad elements. 

I think we'll run through the west and grab the number 1 seed. I don't see an up and coming team out there maybe possibly the Blazers. The Thunder I think has maxed itself I think the Westbrook/Durant drama only worsens and the grizz just got on a hot run they can't sustain behind ZBo lol come on. 

I think Mike brown and his defense 1st focus will do wonders his energy will energize guys and they're trying to write us off mantra will motivate. I think Kobe and Gasol come back really strong to redeem themselves. 

You go from fighting for a 3 peat to done all in a dffew month's come lol it doesn;t happen like that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> We still have as good of a shot as anybody next year. A new point guard would help but I think that we will be okay.


No, several teams have a better shot than LA.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Adam said:


> No, several teams have a better shot than LA.


And what teams would that be? If the Lakers come back healthy and Gasol regains his male parts then I see no reason why the guys who went to three straight finals wouldn't have a fair shot.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Lakers are not done - Odom, Pau, Bynum is as strong inside as anyone, Kobe is still a top 5 player; that combination alone means they have as strong a chance as anyone and their 17-1 post all star run shows they can still D it if they follow the game plan

it would be nice to not start DFish, better yet if he's in a suit and starting his coaching career holding a clip board

much depends on what the league does with the cap - as said already a hard cap spells doom - not sold on Brown or Buss jr but they definitely have the pieces - a little athleticism, a little bounce back from Barnes and Blake - some growth from Ebanks, another guard at minimal prices and we'll be fine


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Adam said:


> No, several teams have a better shot than LA.


**** outta here. 

No one has a better shot as much of one maybe but not better.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> **** outta here.
> 
> No one has a better shot as much of one maybe but not better.


Miami, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, OKC, and Memphis are all better teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah.....no.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Adam said:


> Miami, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, OKC, and Memphis are all better teams.


Man stop tripping lol none of those team is better NONE of them. 

Only the Heat and mavs are even in the conversation of being as good or better. Mavs have the look of 1 year wonder and the Heat clearly need some other pieces to be better. 

Boston lol come on they are older than we are with their core players games falling off by the sec. OKC to me don't have quality bigman play Perkns addition was a major flop he gave them nothing and KD/Westbrook alliance is very shaky. 

Grizz beat the old Spurs with a shell of himself Duncan and did what else after that realy nothing. No team with Zach as their best player is ever gonna be better than a Kobe led team wiith Gasol. 

Chicago not enough offensive variety. all rose all the time equals losing to the Heat time after time.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

jazzy1 said:


> Man stop tripping lol none of those team is better NONE of them.
> 
> *Only the Heat and mavs are even in the conversation of being as good or better. Mavs have the look of 1 year wonder and the Heat clearly need some other pieces to be better.*
> 
> ...


I'll give it to the Heat. OKC has youth on its side.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Man stop tripping lol none of those team is better NONE of them.
> 
> Only the Heat and mavs are even in the conversation of being as good or better. Mavs have the look of 1 year wonder and the Heat clearly need some other pieces to be better.
> 
> ...












Awesome bro. Heard it all before. Heard it all last year then your team got dumped and here you are just weeks later to hype up your team, and next year after your team loses you will repeat the same routine. But if you feel confident then go put your money where your mouth is and bet on your team. See how far that gets you.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well after the lockout, the Lakers will either have to cut salary or stand pat due to the CBA, so as currently constructed, unless Kobe has a herculean season with Bynum and Gasol showing up game in and game out, then no I don't see this Laker team winning a title, let alone even getting to the Finals. And yes with a healthy Rudy Gay, the Grizz could make a run.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Adam said:


> Miami, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, OKC, and Memphis are all better teams.


Boston, Chicago, and Memphis are all absolutely worse and that's not even debatable. I would *love* to hear a Celtics > Lakers argument at this point. Please.

Miami, OKC, and Dallas are the three that I won't argue. But I don't personally think that OKC is better at this point and time, and I know that the Heat are inconsistent to the point where I don't dread playing them, and the Mavs caught lightning in a bottle this postseason and rolled with it. Every team in the NBA has flaws (including the Lakers), and it's more of a dogfight at the top than it's been in years. But to say that the Lakers are, at best, the seventh best team in the league heading into next season is to say that you're either a hater or an idiot. I'm leaning towards to former considering you're one of the best Heat posters on the site, but the above post is a stupid statement.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the inclusion of the celtics in that list is uproarious and blatant proof of trolling intentions if you ask me


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Again, none of this discussion is relevant until we know what is in the new CBA.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Although older, we are still a solid contender. After a well-needed long summer vacation and plenty of time to reflect on last season, we will come back strong. There will certainly be an adjustment period early in the season, with a new coach and a new defensive mind-set, and hopefully a new starting PG, but I am confident we are up to the challenge.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Unless there is a hard cap. Then we are ****ed.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

IMO the Lakers are done. They got steamrolled 4-0 vs Dallas. Didn't bother to show up to any games defensively and Kobe forgot how to take a shot within 20 feet and didn't bother to attack the rim. It's nice to have 7 footers on the court but only when they bother to try and win games. This team will always be surrounded by "which team will show up tonight on defense?" Not to mention Kobe the #1 option, his strenght offensively goes 100% away from their team strenght offensively which is getting the ball inside. Defensively he gambles too much, is almost always out of defensive position roaming around, coombine that with Fisher/Blake and you have one of the worst defensive perimeter defenses in the league which always puts their big men in position to be in foul trouble or having to cover for them.
Add to that a completely new staff, new coach ect. It's not looking good for the Lakers IMO


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I honestly believe the Lakers have a very good shot at winning it all this season (if we have a season). A major problem last year was fatigue. With a lockout shortened season, I believe the veteran teams like Lakers and Spurs will benefit. They will go into the playoffs fresher and most likely with less injuries.

The only negetive will be that they will have less time to gel with the new coach and system.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

People forget that we were steamrolling everyone right before we entered the playoffs and then fatigued set in. We'll be fine.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fatigue is just an excuse. The better team KO'd the Lakers in the 2nd round. It wasn't even close.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yep they got their asses kicked

but over the last 5 or so years when they flamed out in a series they flamed out big and ugly just like that (Phil Im looking at you)so I'd take that with a grain of salt or two

and yeah they were steamrolling but something went well wrong (Pau?)


----------

